# SUPERGAU , fast



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

Hallo

vor ein paar Tagen fürchtete ich,

 mich hätte der teichtechnische SUPERGAU getroffen .
Am Tag bis zu 5cm Wasserverlust !
Bei meiner Ufergestaltung :Steine auf Betonschulter unter der Wasserlinie ,
wäre das einem k.o. gleichzusetzen ....
nach Stilllegen von Skimmer- und Filterpumpe stellte sich heraus das wahrscheinlich mein Planzenfilter defekt ist. 
Mäuse Ratten Aliens .....oder was ich glaube Schilfrizome in den Eckfalten.
Was es ist weiß ich erst nach der „Schlammschlacht“ !
Den Filterteich habe ich mit fertig konfektionierter billig no-name PVC Baumarktfolie gebaut.

Der Plan ist der:
einen für meinen ,ansonsten fertigen Teich einen kombinierten ALL-IN-ONE
Filter zu bauen. Außenmaße sollen 2500*1500*500 sein
das ganze aus 1,5mm 1.4571 . 
Die noch sichtbaren Innenwände will ich mit Eichenbrettern und oder
Knüppelmatten kaschieren.(gleichzeitig Bakterienrasen)
Bodenabläufe sind nicht vorgesehen da nicht zugänglich.
die Reinigung soll über die mehrfach vorhandenen Absetztbereiche mit meinem Schlammsauger erfolgen. 
Die Größe des Filtersiebes ist noch nicht bekannt deshalb kann ich
noch nicht loslegen . 

weiß jemand wie groß ,wo und 

wieviel ?

die Pflanzen sollen in eingehängte Planzkörbe kommen dazwischen immer Prallbleche damit das Wasser keine „Abkürzung“ nimmt. Wobei das __ Schilf wegen der Windlast wahrscheinlich eine verschraubbare Wanne aus Lochblech bekommt.
die Pflanzen sollen die Konstruktion aus der Ansichtrichtung weitgehend verbergen.
die Außenränder sollen alles etwa 50mm überragen, um wenn einzelne Sektionen "dicht"  sind einen Sicherheit-bypass zu haben.

das ist der Plan
nun zerreißt ihn.
der Einbauort ist im Album leicht auszumachen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

Hallo karsten,

irgendwie scheine ich heute bei den meisten Fragen auf dem Schlauch zu stehen  :? ....

Also, du willst dir einen Filter bauen, aus einem VA-Behälter ..... soweit kann ich noch folgen ... das dem ganzen Gefiltere dann noch diversen Pflanzenzellen (nenn sie mal so   ) folgen iss auch klar ....

Hier *meine * fragen:

1.Du pumpst nur Wasser in den großen Behälter, wie kommt es weiter oder habe ich da was übersehen ?

2.Ist der Behälter in einem ? Also ein großer mit mehreren Behältern ?

3.Prinzip eines PF ist ja, das des Wasser von unten nach oben strömt, bloß wie soll das mit Überläufen gehen ? Oder hab ich da auch was überlesen ?

4.Wird das ganze im Boden versenkt ?

5.Mit Filtersieb meinste sicher das Spaltsieb, oder ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

hallo karsten,

muß mich tommi anschließen - habe auch nicht alles verstanden ?

deine skizze ist zu klein - mail mir doch mal die orginalgröße zu - beim zoomen wird alles unscharf  :cry: 

dann kann ich vielleicht besser folgen.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

nu ist das Bild etwas klarer, danke für die Infos. Fangen wir von vorne an:

1.Für mich stellt sich eine Gefahr, das deine Filteranlage so wie du sie machen willst, überlaufen kann. Wenn der Wasserfluss irgendwo gehemmt wird, irgendwas verstopft, dann wird dir wohl der Teich überlaufen. Spätestens dann, wenn das Spaltsieb verstopft ist und glaub mir, er wird sich zusetzen. Vielleicht ein paar Sicherheitsabläufe einbauen, sodaß die Kaskade/der Teich egal was überläuft, mit Wasser versorgt wird.

2.Der Vortex würde ich etwas anders gestalten, erstens vom Boden her (Spitze umdrehen), ansonsten kriegste ihn nicht sauber.Aufgrund des hohen Einlasses wird es wohl nicht den gewünschen Effekt bringen. Dies ist allerdings nur eine Vermutung, bei meinem Vortex, der hoffentlich bald in Betrieb geht (wenn ich mal Zeit finde, um im Garten weiterzumachen  ), hatte ich den Einlauf anfangs auch zu hoch gesetzt.

3.Ansonsten wie bereits erwähnt die Überläufe ... die beste Durchströmung ist von unten nach oben. Ob die kleine Pumpe dieses Volumen zum drücken schafft *grübbel* .... zur Not kann man sie ja auswechseln, denn Bedenken, was an deiner Kaskade ankommt, ist schon angebracht.

Ich finde es schon ne sehr tolle Idee, eine Art PF ohne Folie zu machen, allerdings ob sie aufgrund o.a. Bedenken ( die Reinigung iss sicher besser ) die Wirkung voll entfalten wird, stelle ich noch in Frage.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

*re.*

Hallo
zu
1....Gefahr,..., überlaufen kann. Wenn der Wasserfluss irgendwo gehemmt wird, irgendwas verstopft, ....

die Gefahr besteht nicht da der Rand des Umfassungsbecken 5 cm über allen Zwischenwänden steht und der Überlauf zur Kaskade  über die volle Breite geht und dadurch kein Staudruck entsteht
Vortex und Spaltfilter(egal was nun wirklich realisiert wird)
stehen ein paar Zentimeter in der Wanne vom Rand entfernt ,
wenn irgendwas überläuft ,läuft es am Behälterrand herunter ins Becken.

2.Der Vortex würde ich etwas anders gestalten...

 Danke für die Tips ,u.a. deshalb schwatzen wir ja hier 

3....... Ob die kleine Pumpe dieses Volumen zum drücken 

die Pumpe drückt nur 1m nämlich in den Vortex 
alles andere macht 
Mütterchen Erde

da das Ganze seit 5 Jahren mit
-viel weniger Trennwänden (ua.zum Durchströmen von unten)
-viel weniger Filterfläche 
-ohne Vortex und Spaltsieb und 
-Pflanzen in "Dreck"
-und mit Folie die nicht zu Reinigen war 

prima funktioniert hat kann es doch nur besser werden ?
(der Filterteich und ist in meiner Galerie ein paar Mal abgebildet)

Danke für Deine Mühe 
aber noch (ein paar Tage) ist alles graue Teorie

Übrigens die Stahlpreise explodieren gerade   
für 9qm V4A 1.4571 bei 1,5mm =108kg*4,70€+MwSt.
 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2004)

hallo karsten,

was tommi schon schrieb mit dem notüberlauf hat sich ja bereits geklärt.

- einen vortex und ein spaltsieb finde ich übertrieben - entweder- oder.

- falls spaltsieb - machst du einfach oben in richtung biofilter eine auskerbung - wenn das spaltsieb dicht ist und der wasserspiegel steigt läuft es ganz einfach ungereinigt in den bioteil. 

- die größten bedenken habe ich an deinem ende bei dem granulat - ich denke dieser ´bereich setzt sich sehr schnell zu das ja doch von den pflanzen noch jede menge kléinstteile mitgetragen und produziert wird - ich würde durch diesen bereich - falls du ihn an dieser stelle lassen möchtest unbedingt drainage rohre durchlegen .......oder nur bis zur halben tiefe granulat und drainage steigrohre etc.

-- einbinden würde ich auf jeden fall an verschiedenen stellen steigrohre mit gewindeanschluss damit du problemlos an verschiedenen stellen (je becken 1X) eine vernünftige pumpe anschließen kannst um sich zwangsläufig bildenden bodenschlamm abzusaugen ohne die anlage zerlegen zu müssen.....

ansonsten finde ich die anlage echt gut - deckt sich in einigen dingen mit gedanken die ich mir auch schon gemacht habe - wobei ich das ganze in betong fertigen werde und die form einwenig geschmeidiger wählen werde - so in richtung zweitem teich.

soviel mal zu meinen spontanen gedanken 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Jan. 2005)

*re*

Puh !
der Beitrag ist ja ganz verstaubt !  

ich wollt nur sagen:
 es wird !

oder 

was lange währt....

 

noch ein paar Handgriffe  8) 

der Teich ist zwar auch so klar aber 
wat mut, dat mut


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Jan. 2005)

hallo karsten,

du machst ja wirklich ernst   

welche blechstärke hast du denn da verwendet - hast du einen kran am teich stehen   

.... halt uns auf dem laufenden !!

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Karsten, 

is ja ein riesen Teil  

Die Maße haben sich aber geändert ... oder? 
Der sieht mehr Quadratisch aus...

Nicht schlecht...berichte bitte weiter


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2005)

*Re: re.*

Hallo
@Jürgen


			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ..... 9qm V4A 1.4571 bei 1,5mm =108kg...:



außerdem sind die meisten Innenwände einsteckbar
einige Sichtbare werden auch aus Eichenholz
(ich liebe es, Wasser über Holz plätschern zu sehen)


100 Kilo, 
zu meinen besten Zeiten....  

außerdem ,ich erwähnte es schon mal 
mein Teich hat seine Funktion auch darin:
Leute zum Arbeiten anzulocken
und dann ......
mit ihnen 

 :bia:  

cool:  :meeting:  :bandit: 

@Thorsten

ne, is nur ne optische Täuschung
aber so uneingegraben sieht er wirklich mächtig aus

bis dann karsten.






da soll er hin, und so unsichtbar sein !


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2006)

*Fortsetzung*

Stand heute
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338

beim nächsten Mal schreib ich wieder hier   

mfG
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2006)

*langsam wird´s*

Hallo
langsam wird´s

Stand heute

irgendwann war auch die Folie raus
das Loch groß genug
und ein Kiesbett niveliert





inzwischen ist der "Kahn" zu Wasser gelassen ....




die labyrintartigen Einbauten verlängern den Weg des Wasser auf über 10 m
die Gerbsäure der Eichenbretter hat das Wasser erstmal braun gefärbt.
(also eine zusätzliche Dosis)


das vergeht schnell , damit hab ich kein Problem

der Probelauf war erfolgreich, kein Wasserverlust.
die Steine liegen nur drauf damit sich die Bretter erstmal vollsaugen
dann ist der Auftrieb weg.
Zu Reinigungszwecken ist alles gesteckt und leicht demontierbar.
Der Blechrand bekommt noch eine stabile Holzabdeckung und in den nächsten Tagen wird bepflanzt .
Die Pflanzen kommen in schwarze Staudenkisten (Eurostapelboxen) 60*40*30 .
die sind stabiler als Teichkörbe ,(gibt´s beim Gärtner für vierfünfzig)
Die Pflanzen haben das Parken gut überstanden










teilweise pflanz ich in reines Zeolit oder decke aus "Dekogründen"
zumindest damit ab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Zeolit kauf ich nicht für die "Goldpreise" im Zoofachhandel
sondern für kleines Geld beim Gärtner !)

ein netter AHA-Effekt war die Leistungfähigkeit des Spaltsiebes






Das müsste im Filter erstmal vermodern.
entgegen der gängigen Meinung sind doch ganz schön viele Fadenalgen
freischwimmend im Wasser.

Ich hab ja schon früher über Siebe vorgefiltert aber das war ja Kinderkram
gegenüber einem richtigem Spaltsieb. 






Leider ist das Teil ganz schön laut, dass ich es zum Schutz der empfindlichen Nachbarsohren erstmal provisorisch
einhausen musste (links oben die Kiste)
von da fließt das Wasser durch die Mattenfilter ins Pflanzen-filter-labyrint.


schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo Karsten,
na bist ja ganz schön aktiv.
Aber gib doch zu, dass du die ganze Bastelei nur als Ausrede gebrauchts um bei dem Wetter den ganzen Tag im Teich zu verbringen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2006)

*re*

Hallo Georg

schön wärs !
am Wochenende vielleicht 
aber sonst geht mir abends regelmäßig
das Licht aus . 
trotzdem hat sich die "Bastellei" gelohnt. 
eigentlich wollte ich noch einen Patronenfilter in einem IBC bauen 
ohne untere Verrohrung mit hängenden Patronen ,
einfach weil ich DAS Prinzip für sehr überzeugend halte 
bloß jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr ob sich die Arbeit lohnt 
tiefer als bis zum Grund kann man eh nicht sehen
zumal ich eigentlich noch genug andere "offene" Baustellen habe .
Also bis auf Kleinigkeiten war´s das erstmal heuer am Teich.

schönen Abend


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2006)

*Filtermaßnahmen..*

Moin moin,

^^ Zuerst einmal..Das Bild mit dem kleinen Frosch ist ja zu geil   

So ein ähnliches hatte ich maL Aber hervorgerufen dadurch, das ich einen hohlen Baumstamm hoch hob und eine dicke Warzenkröte heraus fiel..Die schaute dann auch drein..als wenn sie sagen wollte "Was willst du denn von mir?"  :razz: 
___________________
Ich teste gerade einen UVC Algenklärer, nachdem ich lange über den Sinn dieses Gerätes und die Kosten und Folgen nachgedacht habe.

Das Gerät steht nun seit 3  Wochen in Betrieb und das Wasser ist jetzt nicht mehr grün trüb sondern braun trüb    Naja fast, so sah es vor einer Woche aus, bevor ich den Filter gereinigt habe. Mitlerweile is es immernoch bräunlich, aber sehr viel klarer.

Totzdem halte ich sowas nur für eine vorübergehende Notlösung..Erstmal müssen meine Pflanzen richtig gross werden, dann darf es ein Biopflanzenfilter werden....


----------

